# I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft?



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

the pedal is still soft..but when I turn the car on...once it was rock hard..then I pumped it a few times and it went soft...could it be that the fluid is just making it way back through the system and I need to just fill it up and pump the brakes until it's hard? 
There isn't any air in the system, I know because we bleed them like 3 times...and it's good to go...maybe I need more fluid? we bleed them 3 times and filled in 2 bottles from the dealership?? I'll figure it out tomorrow


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (THE GAME)*

one of your calipers may be leaking or if you dont find that you have any fluid missing it may be that your master cylinder is bad....good luck


----------



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (NineT5VentoVR6)*

I know that the pistons are good..because this all was working fine until I changed thr right rear caliper...I don't think the master cylinder is bad...I think it's just low on fluid..and if the master cylinder was bad..it would have shown before I changed my rear caliper..it wouldn't just say "I'm not going to work" while it's on jack stands for a week...I think it's just low on fluid


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (THE GAME)*

Yes, you gotta make sure you have the resevoir filled! If at ANY time it dropped low enough to let air into the master cylinder then you gotta bleed the brake system








Also make sure no water is in the system. If you used fresh fluid and there's definitely no air in the system then I'm sure there's no water as well.
While pumping the brake have some one check the flexible brake lines for any buldging. I doubt this would be the problem but some times you end up with a weak part. If you find a flexible brake line that's buldging when you pump then it definitely needs to be replaced as soon as possible! This check will also allow you to see if any fluid is seeping out anywhere else.
What DOT are you using and do you have ABS? I know DOT-5 and ABS shouldn't be used together.
It may be possible that, while bleeding the brakes, the master cylinder cups were damaged and/or a piece of debris is in it, thus not allowing the cylinder a complete seal.


----------



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

umm...I"m wondering now about air in the system or debris. 
I'm going to go check...if there is debris in there how can I get it out? I guess just scoup it out?


----------



## joe16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (THE GAME)*

I had the same problem with my rocco. I put calipers from a 93/94? jetta on my 88 16v and couldn't get any pedal. You have to turn them upside down and bleed them. I probably bled them 20 times and had no pedal. One round of bleeding with the rears upside down and the problem was gone.
joe


----------



## joe16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (joe16v)*

That is if you have rear disk brakes.


----------



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (joe16v)*

I fixed it....it was 2 problwms...1 I forgot to put the washer back on the brake hose..ya ya I know I'm a dumb ass...other one is there was air in the lines...I bleed them 6 times..4 bottles of break fluid and everytime there was air...right now I have it back to how it was before I started this whole thing..but it's not rock hard...it's just normal....weird


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (THE GAME)*

I'm getting the impression you need a new car...and some tech lessons


----------



## ertech (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: I just bleed my brakes twice and they are still soft? (kevr6)*

open one line at a time and let it drip each wheel for an hour then close do not pump the gravity will chase the air out ,this is the only way i was able to blead my 95 jetta vr6
good luck
rear right/r left /frt r/frt left


----------

